# Cape Point is a Wrap AGAI



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

N...............I guess Cape Point Buxton is a Wrap Again, heard it was Closed Due to a Safety Issue..
And folks wonder why I do not buy a Beach Permit... No thanks it was Closed from March-August now this.. I am afraid if I had Beach Permit, I would end up in Federal Prison..
Thanks Southern Environmental Law Center for all the great things you do for Dare County.. We know you have our Best interests in Mind when you Protect Us from Us...What a Bunch of Crap... More Environmental Bull****, from the New Terrorists... May they Burn In Hell......
JAM


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

can't blame that one on them. Mother Nature washed out the Narrows from what I've heard


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

They, the Taxsucking environmental orgs control way more land than the taxpaying fisherman do ----- they and the park service should give up a couple hundred feet for a new road further back or open a access road from Ramp 45 -- I understand the old Superintendent created the by-pass Road around the narrows so the fisherman would have access ----- we'll see how the newly appointed Park Superintendent handles it ---- River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> can't blame that one on them. Mother Nature washed out the Narrows from what I've
> heard


Actually You Can, there are Several different Ways that you "Could" Get to the Point through the Hook or Ramp 45 if they were not closed as a VFA (Vehicle Free Area that you need a vehicle to get to) So yes they can be blamed for this. But I just heard its back open, most likely to Close at High Tide this evening It is Honestly a Game for them, and I am not gonna Play..

JAM


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Just heard that the Superintendent's mouthpiece has spoken ---- she says, if the narrows totally washes out, they will not Open a new corridor or allow passage thru Ramp 45, the boundaries are there to stay ---- SELC/Derb's somewhere celebrating and begging for NE winds ----- What a Shame !!!!!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Jam - if you do not get a beach pass - why do you give a rat's a** if the point is closed??


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

gshivar said:


> Jam - if you do not get a beach pass - why do you give a rat's a** if the point is closed??


Probably because we used to not need a pass and could access the point anytime and actually use the land how its supposed to be used. They are just rubbing salt in the wounds and sooner rather than latter all will be closed everyone should give a rats a## imho


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

jobxe327 I agree with most of what you say. My 1st trip to "the point" was in 1968. I buy a pass every year and go a few days on Ocracoke. I will not let $120 stop me from driving on the beach and doing what my wife and I enjoy doing.. glenn


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

gshivar said:


> Jam - if you do not get a beach pass - why do you give a rat's a** if the point is closed??


Personally I don't, but for my friends that Still Come here (which is not very Many) and the Business's In Buxton (where I Live) Which some of My Friends Rely on to feed their Families I do. I care for them and what they feel like Doing. gshiver I have been coming here since I was a We Lad of 4 years old, 1969. I spent almost 30 of My birthdays on the Point.. I spent more time out there until 08, then anyone on this Planet. If anyone anted to find me they knew where I would be.. I have pulled 8 Drowning People out of the Ocean off of the Point in 98. 2 separate Families in a two day period, in a Giant Swell that swept them off the sand bar, one died. It almost cost me my life but I got them. The Point WAS a Big Part of my Life until they took it away from me.. You CHOOSE to buy the Permit, I do not. Do I chastise you about it, no, Its your Choice.. I choose not to give them MY MONEY so they can use it against me later.. 

JAM


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't buy a permit to fish the point or any other part of the OBX. Yes, I have fished there since the mid 60's and have caught fish there, but the crowds pretty much have kept me away in the last several years. I have found other places to catch nice fish and not have to deal with the point mob. I do think that a continual rant about the closures will do nothing whatsoever to change things. Change will come only when there are sensible individuals on both sides of the issues than can talk rather than rant endlessly.

Bill :fishing:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Jam - if you do not get a beach pass - why do you give a rat's a** if the point is closed??"



jobxe327 said:


> Probably because we used to not need a pass and could access the point anytime and actually use the land how its supposed to be used. They are just rubbing salt in the wounds and sooner rather than latter all will be closed everyone should give a rats a## imho


Bingo! Bingo! Bingo!!!

Or maybe because his livelihood depends on it, 
Or maybe because he is concerned with the health of his community, and is sick and tired of watching as his beloved Hatteras is driven into the ground by these @$$#*!&$?
Or How About because it is just freaking WRONG, and being angry about it is just a natural response ???


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Right on Jam! I fished the point for 30+ years back when this was a free country! Some of my best memories are from the point with my family and friends enjoying the beach! I thought that the point was for the citizens of the U.S.A. I believe I paid my dues long before most of these commie enviro/nuts were even born! What the Hell is happening to this country? Are the fishing piers next?
Sharkman / citizen


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

bstarling said:


> I don't buy a permit to fish the point or any other part of the OBX. Yes, I have fished there since the mid 60's and have caught fish there, but the crowds pretty much have kept me away in the last several years. I have found other places to catch nice fish and not have to deal with the point mob. I do think that a continual rant about the closures will do nothing whatsoever to change things. Change will come only when there are sensible individuals on both sides of the issues than can talk rather than rant endlessly.
> 
> Bill :fishing:


Bill 
I am Sorry that you think it's and Endless Rant.. I am more sorry that the People of the U.S.A do not give a Sh!t about their Rights anymore, and let the Few Steam roll the Many.. After Several Years with the AF, Being Gun Ho and Stuff, I am now ASHAMED of My Country, My Government and it's Citizens.. This (Cape Hatteras Issue) is just the Tip of the IceBerg, I hope you are here to see the Titanic..It will Spread and soon YOU will have no access anywhere.. Then it will be too late, So I will say it NOW "I TOLD YOU SO" 
JAM


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

What a shame .


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

"Change will come only when there are sensible individuals on both sides of the issues than can talk rather than rant endlessly." 

Right now there is an I win you lose attitude on both sides. This has never and will never find a solution to a contentious problem. This attitude is so prevalent in politics today and we wonder why government has gone to hell? That is the reason! None of us want to be kept out of a place we have come to know and love, but we do have to realize that there is also truth on the other side. This is not "our" beach, but it is the nation's beach and we are a very small percent of the whole. The Audubon sorts are also a very small part of the whole and it's likewise not their beach either. As of now they have played the political cards much better than the other side. 

Bill :fishing:


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Jam - sometimes you seem somewhat negative in your post and my reply was to "stir the pot" and get you riled-up. Your reply and several others are on the money. You got me on this one! Best - glenn


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> They, the Taxsucking environmental orgs control way more land than the taxpaying fisherman do ----- they and the park service should give up a couple hundred feet for a new road further back or open a access road from Ramp 45 -- I understand the old Superintendent created the by-pass Road around the narrows so the fisherman would have access ----- we'll see how the newly appointed Park Superintendent handles it ---- River


Really is a shame that common sense and good will can't prevail so that all could benefit.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

bstarling said:


> "Change will come only when there are sensible individuals on both sides of the issues than can talk rather than rant endlessly."
> 
> Right now there is an I win you lose attitude on both sides. This has never and will never find a solution to a contentious problem. This attitude is so prevalent in politics today and we wonder why government has gone to hell? That is the reason! None of us want to be kept out of a place we have come to know and love, but we do have to realize that there is also truth on the other side. This is not "our" beach, but it is the nation's beach and we are a very small percent of the whole. The Audubon sorts are also a very small part of the whole and it's likewise not their beach either. As of now they have played the political cards much better than the other side.
> 
> Bill :fishing:


Name One thing that is sensible about Closing Beach's to Human Access.. Name one thing sensible that on said closed beaches that you do NOTHING to any nest be it bird or turtle when a Storm approaches..The government has gone to h3ll cause Liberal Douche Bags are in control.. And you are wrong the American People have lost on Both accounts, because of Political Correctness.. I call a Spade a Spade, and do not give a Rats @ss, whether people Like it or not.. Its called honesty...

Regards 
JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess I should elaborate a little, what I will do is answer a few questions with a few questions, just like the liberals do to get you chasing your tails. 

1. Would you have sensible Discussions with a Islamic Terrorist? 
2. Can you have any Sensible discussions with any type of Idealist?

If your answer to either the above questions is Yes, then read no further, as you are one of them. Being PC, Or Politically Correct is what is Killing this country. The Thought that you could sensible Discuss anything with an Ideologue or a Utopian Visionary is absurd, I consider myself an educated realist that looks at both sides of an argument and tries to come up with solutions to Complex Problems. I guess that comes from Trouble Shooting all different types of Computer Systems and Weapon Systems, I used whats called Structured Logic to Find Problem (Diagnose) if you will, and them Step by Step Attack the Problem, till the Problem no longer exists. I have Fixed just about EVERY Problem ever thrown at me in all types of Systems from MainFrame Computer Systems to Today's Complex Weapon Systems. (TBMCS and GCCS) You can google the two acronyms that I provided if you want to see what I call Complex. 

To have more Turtles and More Birds, I do not Find that Complex at all, there are very Simple Solutions to that, if that is what you are really after. The First thing you do is define what is the greatest cause of Failure, which has been Done to Death by Scientific Information. Scientists say the Number one reason for Failure in Breeding Birds and Turtles Is Weather, now you need to define the variables, which has also been done by Scientists. I was told at One of the Twelve "Negotiated" Rule Making Meetings, there are three variables that contribute to the Failures in breeding Birds and Turtles. The First Variable and the most Critical of them all is assigned ninety-four percent of the Cause for Failure, is Weather. The Second Variable which is assigned and causes four percent of the Failure in breeding is Predation. The last and the Least Cause for Failure is the remaining Two Percent, is Human Interaction.

So we now have the Problem and the Variables Laid out before us, and it was also laid out before the Environmentalists as well. We all know that Controlling the Weather Is not Possible, so 94 Percent of the Problem will still remain regardless of what we do. So the Environmentalists Solution was Kill all Predators and Ban Humans, because that is all that they can Control. Hence the People and Animal Management plan that we have in Place today.. Notice I will not call it the ORV Management Plan, like they would Like you to, because, Folks it has nothing to do with Driving on the Beach. If our side would have stuck to that, things would have been different. Its Human Access that is what I am After, not Vehicle, HUMAN. 

O.K. Now lets look at some real Solutions, and then You tell me Why I am "So Negative" and why I "RANT" Constantly about this Issue. During the Negotiated Rule Making Procedure all of what I am about to type was brought up, and then Thrown to the wayside, to this day I still ask: WHY? Which I will Answer later. First lets Talk Turtles, mind you I did not Move to this Island to be Political or Fix all the Worlds Problems, I came here to Fish, but was forced to Learn all of this Great Stuff, to Fight for my LIFE. 

As we have all ready stated we can not Control Weather but we can Control Where the Nests are Laid, we could even if we wanted to gather all the Eggs that a Turtle lays and move them to an Incubation Facility. Science tells us that a certain temperature nest will Make a Male Turtle, and a Certain Temperature Nest will make a Female Turtle, so first we must decide how many of each that we want. My Guess would be an equal Number of Each, but having the means to adjust what we want to get out of an egg is a POWERFUL tool. So in a Sense we have just taken care of the most critical variable in the Failure of Turtle Nesting. 

Next lets take on the Next most critical variable, PREDATION. We can Break this down into two parts, Predation of the Nest, which the solution is all ready provided in step one, An Incubation Facility, and Part two: Did you Know that only ONE TURTLE out of ONE THOUSAND makes it to the Gulf Stream? This one has and easy Solution, you gather all of the Baby Turtles, put them in a Five Gallon Bucket (or Several Five Gallon Buckets) and you deliver said Buckets to all of the Marina's on Hatteras Island, put them on a Sport Fisher, and deliver them to the Gulf Stream, to different locations, so Predators do not figure out what you are doing, changing the chance for life from one out of a thousand to a thousand out of a thousand. 

Now Onto the Birds:

It was offered by Us, residents of Hatteras Island (to provide the work), and the now Defunct Dare Building Supply Company(to provide all of the materials), to clear all of the vegetation, and erect a Giant, Covered (think of Korea War Camo Netting) Bird Breeding enclosure, with different areas for all the different types of Birds that need Help, consisting of Different Environmental Variables for the Different Types of Birds that Need Help, even though they were (Audubon, SELC, DOW) Only looking to Protect the Piping Plover. We, the Realists, Knew, THEY The Ideologues, were gonna pull the old Bait n Switch on us by adding more and more birds till all of our beaches were closed, to HUMAN ACCESS not just vehicles. 

The Ideas Above also take care of Variable number 3, Human Interaction and the last two percent of the Problem, has now become the Solution to the ENTIRE PROBLEM. With this data above, and over sixteen thousand letters to the Park Service to "Help" them construct their Plan.. Not one, or any part of one idea ever made it into the Final Plan. That is when and why most of us in the "KNOW" will constantly repeat it is NOT ABOUT The Animals.. Because when you provide viable Solutions to a Problem, you are no longer, B!TCHING or RANTING as some would like you to believe, you are being IGNORED by Elitists who KNOW WHAT IS BETTER FOR YOU and YOUR COMMUNITY, when in all actuality you are PROVIDING SOLUTIONS to the Actual Problem that existed to begin with. (If you believe that a Problem ever existed, when one did not.. 

In conclusion you do not throw 100 percent of the time and effort at 6 percent of a problem, if you do you will get NO WHERE, hence the WORST SEASON ON RECORD (2014) For Both Turtles and Birds...I could go on forever, with many more SOLUTIONS to their PROBLEMS, by why bother when you are Ignored and it has nothing to do about Nature, it just has to do with CONTROLLING How and What you do. 

Notice my Solutions have no Vehicle Permits, No Access Limitations and No Closures what so ever, but do include ways to raise revenue to sustain the Breeding Areas and Incubation Facilities... People would Love to Visit them and you could Charge for it and certainly have a whole lot more people on your Side, instead of Against you (NPS) If it were really about the Animals, but it is not... 

JAM


----------

